# Nothing works but these tapes



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi all... I have had IBS D for the past 25 years with a severe form in the last 3. I ordered 'the tapes' and it cost $100. The tapes (CD's) are designed to be listened to every night for 100 days. Each session lasts about 45 minutes... So, I started to listen and was vigilent about listening in the beginning. After only about a week of continuous listening ad sticking to a low-fat diet, I went from 6 days out of 7 of having D, to 6 days out of 7 being NORMAL. And then, like lots of us do when things are going great, I stopped the program. And because I didn't stay on it long enough, the D started again. My advice to anyone who trys the tapes is to really, really stick with the 100 day program. I KNOW that I have to get back with it and not give it up until 100 days have passed. Hey... I have had daily D for most of my life. I have tried--High Calcium intake, Iron, Herbs, Chinese Herbs, Questran, Amitryptaline, Heather's diet, lots of Immodium, Antidepressants and more stuff that I can't remember.. EVERYTHING to stop the constant D. The only two things that helped me dramatically was a low-fat diet coupled with continuous use of Mike's tapes. So, all I gotta do is get back on the tapes... and I highly recommend that you do too.Leslie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi LeslieThank you for sharing your story, and providing such honest encouragement to others.Like you, I tried every medication and diet too to stop the constant D, and Mike's program provided the best relief! Like almost everything in life, nothing works immediately for everyone - and keeping at it is the best course. Some folks get relief within weeks, others upon a second listening of the program. It all depends upon severity and duration of the IBS.Thank you again for sharing your candid insights with others.Keep us posted on how it goes, and wishing you all the best in your renewed journey!!







~ Marilyn


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Where do you get MIKE"S tapes?Vamplady


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Leslie, glad they are helping you, they have helped many many people.Vampladyhere you go. http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/ http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Thank yOu!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------

